

Best Books for Python Programming - alexnb185

Okay, I am not new to programing, and I know the basics of python. I am looking for a great book to teach me python on the summer. I want to know the basics as well as the more advanced features, or at least have them all available.<p>Any recommendations?
======
yan
Once you learn the basics, try just reading through your favorite open source
project. I find it to be most helpful to read other people's code to get
better at understanding the innards of a language.

Also, make changes, rework it, add debugging info, go nuts! Reading and
especially editing the code of others is a great way to learn a language,
imho.

Just pick something that people accept as well-engineered or at least popular
enough such that enough developers saw the code to make it correct and
'pythonic'.

------
fogus
Free books:

<http://diveintopython.org/>

<http://gnosis.cx/TPiP/> (txt processing)

<http://www.swaroopch.com/byteofpython/>

<http://homepage.mac.com/s_lott/books/python.html>

<http://homepage.mac.com/s_lott/books/oodesign.html>

------
cconstantine
I'm kind of in the same boat, but I think we should define what we want
better.

The first thing you are going to want is a learning-python type book. Don't
expect this to be a good desk reference. After you've "learned" python you're
going to want a desk reference for use while making your app.

I don't know which book you should get... but I could use a programming-python
book for experienced programmers... If I find I want to use it for a project
(which is likely) I could use a python reference.

Any suggestions for alexnb185 and me?

------
fogus
I've always liked: <http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/>

------
rsa
Dive into Python is a good book. Its available online.

